# student visa for canada



## johnkumar (Jun 23, 2013)

Dear All,

well i m on tier 4 visa for study in uk. i wanna move to canada for further study. can you please advise me is that possible to move directly from uk to canada.. if yes then please suggest me documents and easy process.. thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Get a study permit


----------

